# Tuna Trip



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

With all this talk and post about offshore fishing, i thought me and my buddy Zac should give it a try. Zac just had major arm surgery so all he had to do was drive the boat, watch and laugh at us fools. So we loaded his boat "Peacemaker" with family and friends and headed out from Destin. Made bait around the pass with hard tails, herring, speedos, and cigar minnows and headed SW. Saw 4 different pods of whales on the way out. What a sight and experience just to see and get close to those things. Got to our first stop about 3 in the afternoon. Got 9 yellowfins before dark but the bite died so we moved to a drill ship not far away. The high light of the trip was a nice yellowfin on a popper hooked in the side, right in the middle of the body. Talk about a night mare. 3 hour and 5 minute fight. It whipped everyone on the boat multiple times. The blackfins were so think we could not fish. Some really big ones too. Some pushing 20 pounds. They were eating hand size hardtails. We caught and released a bunch of those decided to call it a night. We got up at daylight to get 3 more yellowfins and head to the barn about 7:30 am. Final tally was 15 yellowfins and could have sunk the boat in blackfins. I don't have any pictures but Zac is going to post a video today. I had an absolute blast. Mr Gibbs got to catch his first yellowfin and I got to be part of it. Russ stood true to his word and fished hard and also did a great job with the video. Zac being the great person he is gave away so much tuna at the dock I bet he fed half of Destin. My hats off to you buddy. I know the Lord sees all the good you do. You are truely blessed. 
Good luck out there everyone. Be safe, tight lines and God Bless you all. 
Matthew 5:9.. NIV "Blessed are the peacemakers for they will be called the children of God."
James 3:18 NIV "Peacemakers who sow in peace reap a harvest of righteousness."

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Gotta love those trips.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Threw BFT back....DANGGGGGG! Sounds like an AWESOME trip fer ya'll! Be a great time fer anyone!


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

The trip was a blast!!! I love being on the water, even with a bum arm!!!
I can't think of many things that are better than good friends, family and cobalt blue Water!!

I put together a quick video of the GoPro footage. Check out the link below..






Thanks again Cpt. Delynn, looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

o man, o man


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Geez. What a boat! Nice mess of fish too.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Killin,straight up CRUSHIN!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome!
Looks like a great trip and man that's a sweet boat !


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Damnnnnnnn!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Where is there a drill ship? What rig was that?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like proteus and 8505.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Peacemaker is right. Kewl Video. That's going to be a lot of meat.
Whyme


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job as usual Delynn. Nice fish


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Awesome trip guys thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Good eye snapperslapper. We have a winner!


----------

